
The Balanced Ternary Machines of Soviet Russia - javinpaul
https://dev.to/buntine/the-balanced-ternary-machines-of-soviet-russia
======
FullyFunctional
That is really fascinating. I wasn't immediately able to track down a Setun
simulator, which is a shame.

